# Handiest $13 Deal I Got This year



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just got a garden tool rack at Walmart and it is so neat! 
I have been just stacking these rakes,forks and things up against the wall,sometimes they slide out and cut the heck out of you plus they get all hooked up together.
Now they are all standing up looking nice and neat .I had'nt bought them before because I figured they would'nt work being plastic,but they are strong and work fine.
They are all close to the greenhouse on the porch in the far corner and don't look bad at all.
My screened porch is a beach scene with screen door that says "Welcome Aboard".


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pix please?sounds like something I need.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Magus said:


> Pix please?sounds like something I need.


 LOL,I wish ! I can't do pictures my web box is outdated .
The older man who rang it up said he had one too and he said it worked fine.I told him I was'nt sure I wanted it,so he assured me it was ok.he was right.I used the box to cover some grass,but if you want I can get the name brand for ya.


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

Best deal i have got so far this year is the woodstove i just picked from between Waldo and Gainesville for $250. It doesnt have the warmers but the stovetop is large enough for what i need and the oven portion is large enough to bake in. Meerkat, if you need some waterbarrels there is a guy on craigslist that has food grade barrels for $20 and he will deliver them for a varying price depending on where you are. he's in mandarin area and charged me $15 to deliver four of them.


----------

